# Camping Near Austin, Tx



## COCostas (Aug 13, 2010)

Our family will be spending part of spring break in Austin, TX in our Outback. We have looked online at a number of options in and near Austin but we know websites can be quite misleading. Does anyone have real-life experiences and recommendations about where or where not to camp in the area?


----------



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

Gaudelupe River State Park is great. It's west of New Braunfels, which is south of Austin. If you want to be in Austin or at least nearby, McKinney Falls Sate Park is close, also Bastrop State Park is not too far away. West and north of Austin, in the Marble Falls area, is Inks Lake SP, its really nice and next door is Longhorn Cavern SP (day use only).

I cannot speak to any of the private CG's in the area as we primarily camp in SP's.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

We stayed several nights at La Hacienda RV Resort this summer. Gorgeous place, close to lake and shopping, highly recommended.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

We have stayed at McKinney Falls SP and it was very nice for being a State Park so close to Austin. The only draw back if you are going to be there awhile, there are no FULL HOOKUP sights at this state park... And being spring break and so close to Austin they will book up fast.
If you have never checked out www.rvparkreviews.com I highly recommend this sight for RV Park searches. I compare the reviews to the places we stay and agree with most of the reviews on it. It can be a great asset when looking for a distant destination!

Good luck...
If you are up in the Dallas / Fort Worth area holler!

Bryan


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

We have stayed at both McKinney Falls and Bastrop state park. We did not really enjoy McKinney falls as the term "falls" is misleading and there are alot of day campers that come out and really trash the place. However, the sites are pretty secluded and they usually do movies for the campers each evening during the break. As for Bastrop, can't say enough good about it. Secluded, wooded, beautiful with a great pool. Great place to camp, but some of the sites are smaller and intended for popups. Just make sure to reserve a spot that has 30 amp service and you'll be ok.

--JT


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Inks Lake State park - about an hour and a half drive from downtown Austin. Very nice make reservations early.
Pedernales State park - hour 15 minutes west of downtown, OK park
Miller Creek Private at the corner of US 281 and state 71, An hour and a half west of downtown. Real nice.

If you want to stay in Austin itself, look up Emma Long park. It's a city park on Lake Austin with some nice camp sites.

Enjoy Austin, hundreds of things to see and do.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Inks Lake rents a high percent of their sites most of the time, they sell out completely often. Small park with many sites, lots of people, amenities.

Pedernales Falls on the flowing river is over 5,000 acres, much more rustic and less used. Less amenities. Closer to Austin, north of 290 and east of 281.

Bastrop is to the southeast. McKinney Falls is almost in town east of 35 south of 290 near the airport.

All of these are Texas State Parks. www.tpwd.state.tx.us 
If you are staying very long, you might consider the Texas State Park Pass for $60/year. It will save you and anyone 13 or older riding in your vehicle from paying daily entry fees ($3-$5 per day per person depending on the park)and imbedded in the pass are about four 50% off the second night coupons which will save you $10-$15 for each stay of two or more nights.


----------



## COCostas (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the tips everyone. Some of these places we have heard of and some we have not. We'll check in to all of them to see what might work best for us. We actually need to be close to Austin for business purposes during our trip. I believe our spring break is not the same as the TX spring breaks (for primary school anyhow), so I'm hoping that will help a bit in finding a good place that isn't completely booked up.


----------

